# Nerve wreck any help?



## Zeybani (Mar 11, 2008)

I am 46 and have fibroids. I desperately and urgently need fibroid removal operation so i can start donor egg search and treatment. I always knew had fibroids and was told not on the way. Just managed to collect myself financially to start donor egg treatment . I am now told the fibroids are on the way need to come out.
I am utterly confused as expected , i now have to find  a good gynaecologist who will preserve my womb  so i can have the treatment.
If there is anyoneout there who has had private treatment for myomectomy i would be grateful to hear their experience. I have already posted on the fibroid thread but no response so sorry if this is intrution. I know all the ladies here have gone through some moments.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Zeybani - so sorry to hear that you are having such a stressful time trying to get your fibroids sorted out   .  This is not an area I know anything about, but I do know of another FF who has recently had successful fibroid surgery privately.  Her consultant recommended she see Dr Trew (92 Harley Street) as he is an IVF specialist and could do the surgery whilst doing the utmost to preserve fertility.  Could be worth trying him?  If you google Dr Trew,  Harley Street you should be able to find his details.


Some1

xx


----------



## Zeybani (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Some1
Thank you for your contribution. I will contact the Dr and see where it takes me. It is just so frustrating as the journey does not seem to end. I have had hurdles after hurdles.
I hope this will be my last one.


----------

